# Surefire G2 vs. G3



## Hofgrad01 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello to all. I am a newbie who just bought a Surefire G2. I really like the light. However, since I am becoming a flashaholic , I am also thinking about picking up a G3. 

Does anyone here have both? Is there a big difference in brightness (65 vs 105 lumens)? Since I am a newbie, I don't have a good reference point to visualize the realworld lumens difference.

I tried searching here multiple times w/diff search terms, but I get an error message about the size of the results, etc...

Thanks


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you use Google Search-CPF only, at the top of each CPF page? Type in G3, or any combination using G3, G2. Since G3 has same output as the P9, try P9 in Google Search. Lots of info on G2, G3, etc.

Bill


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't have a G3, but I do have a 9P (same lamp assembly) and it is noticably brighter than the standard G2. The hotspot is much larger.


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 1, 2007)

I like my G3 a lot, just drop in a P91 lamp and you have 200 lumens! Also you can here _Any other G3 fans out there_ For other owners comments.


----------



## junkfms (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I have bought my G3 about a month ago. It certainly delivers more lumens than G2. Love it a lot!
:welcome:


----------



## Optik49 (Oct 3, 2007)

:welcome:.....Welcome to *CFP* junkfms.....:welcome:


----------



## LA OZ (Oct 3, 2007)

I have both the G2 and G3. The only difference is that the G3 take 3 CR123 batteries and the G2 only 2. G3 is therefore brighter if you give it a proper lamp.


----------



## Dr.Glock27 (Oct 4, 2007)

what kind of rechargeables can i use on a g3? 2 18500s?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 4, 2007)

DrGlock27, 2X18500's will not fit. Diameter too large. Try 17500's, they should fit. AW sells some with nipples.

Bill


----------



## Hofgrad01 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info and the warm welcome everyone. 

I'm going to pick up a G3

Was using the G2 outside tonight. There was a very slight fog and the G2 did a good job at cutting through the fog. Great little light...can't wait to see the G3!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 4, 2007)

You will like the G3. the P90 is very efficient with three CR123's or two 17500's.

Bill


----------



## junkfms (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Optik49

I just can't wait to get the P91 lamp for my G3:devil:


----------



## mr.squatch (Oct 5, 2007)

I now have four g2s, two g3s and two 9ps. Outstanding flashlights. I burned thru enough expensive p61 and p91 bulbs to almost make me want to stop using them. For practical use the standard bulbs are more than adequate amount of light. If you must step up in output try a cree dropin from dx. For about 1/3 the price of a surefire upgrade bulb you get more runtime AND more lumens. Same cree dropin also works with all my surefires, works something like 3.7v-10v. Don't try putting a p61 into a 3cell light, it'll last 3.2 nanoseconds.  Welcome aboard the moneypit... I mean flashlight nuts forum and congrats on your surefires. 

g


----------



## junkfms (Oct 5, 2007)

mr.squatch said:


> I now have four g2s, two g3s and two 9ps. Outstanding flashlights. I burned thru enough expensive p61 and p91 bulbs to almost make me want to stop using them. For practical use the standard bulbs are more than adequate amount of light. If you must step up in output try a cree dropin from dx. For about 1/3 the price of a surefire upgrade bulb you get more runtime AND more lumens. Same cree dropin also works with all my surefires, works something like 3.7v-10v. Don't try putting a p61 into a 3cell light, it'll last 3.2 nanoseconds.  Welcome aboard the moneypit... I mean flashlight nuts forum and congrats on your surefires.
> 
> g


 
ahh...that's new to me. thanks for that info mr.squatch


----------



## Siskik (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to agree with mr. squatch. The P60 gives plenty of light for practical uses. The P90 throws just a bit farther and the hot spot is actually a little elliptical in shape due to the filament shape (there's more filament). So, you'll save on batteries and still have nice flood and throw with the P60 in your G2. (Also, the P60 is only $17)

Hope this helps.

It won't. You know your gonna buy the G3.


----------

